# Too Much??



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking for some thoughts on this lot. This is my first year and I have 1 2500HD 8' straight fisher and will buy a spreader for this contract. Is this too much for just me and my one truck( lets assume the truck has no issues, only 25000miles now) and how much could I charge. 
This could be a huge start for me since the property manager really wants me to do this along with another tiny lot and will allow me to expand to other properties for 2012/13 if all goes well. I am bid #3 and she "is praying my bid is close so she can just use me".
Looks like plenty of places to move the snow to which is a huge blessing. I'm really nervous about how to bid it and service it properly.
Thanks is advance for any help/ideas


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, and they will not entertain seasonal pricing, just want a teired pricing and sand/salt price


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Big for one truck and no backup. If it's your only lot and it stops snowing by midnight you should have it done before it opens up.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

grandview;1324662 said:


> Big for one truck and no backup. If it's your only lot and it stops snowing by midnight you should have it done before it opens up.


I agree, that's a big lot for just one truck. Try to get a sub atleast then you'll know you'll
get it done and make the customer happy & specially if your hoping for more contracts from them.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I wouldn't plow it with out a back up truck or subcontractor. All it takes is one mishap and your done. Also, from the pic it looks like apartment buildings, Make sure, Make sure, Make sure you have the CORRECT insurance for those slip and falls because it will happen. What about a loader? Have you made arrangements to stack or haul away the snow if it gets to be too much. Lots to think about. Hope this helps


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

I take it those cars will be there all time time? Most of it looks pretty tight for trying to clean out spaces with just a truck. have you looked into leasing machines? It would be a good way to start if you can land this contract, maybe try and get another close by so you don't have to be transporting a machine around. Personally wouldn't rely on just a truck for this lot.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

if those cars arent there it looks like a 3 hr plow for a truck, if you have someone you can call if something breaks id be all over it. 

if those cars are permanent, you need a skid, or way more patience than i have.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I just left the dealer for a Meyer BL600 spreader 1.5 yds and $3500 installed and they will pull it and store it for me when not in use (free) and I'll buy my sand/salt on site. That should cover any worries with that end of things, I hope. Now if I can figure out how the heck to price this this so I get it, I could always find subs to tackle it with me I assume.
I have no clue how to bid a lot this big and I have been on here daily for months.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Others have had good advice. The lot picture did not completly open for me so I only see half but I have an idea of what it looks like. With apartments there are always cars overnight and someone mentioned a skid. I would agree a skid would be better than your truck.
Do you have other work for your truck? I am assuming you do some driveways as of now?
If you have at least 4 hrs or so of driveways I would market those and try to get at least 2 more hrs of driveways. Then I would look into renting a skid to do this lot and try to get another one near by. You would then have your truck to do driveways and the skid doing this.
Rental rates are not to bad when it comes to snow for equipment, if you dont have summer work for it they are not even worth buying in alot of cases.

To get back to your question of how to bid it. Take your Hourly rate and multiply it by the amount of time it will take. I assume you might want help with that also so your truck should do an acre or so an hr of a completly wide open lot no issues and place to put snow all over. Start adding in cars, light poles, long pushes, or specific places for snow and that number drops quickly. I cant tell you how much you can do in an hr but this will give you things to start and think about.

SIMA also has some good info for starting points and ideas to help you.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

2 trucks would be better and 1 truck and 1 skid would be even better!


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I always read about skids. They sound awesome for corners,edges,and tight stuff. Are they really worthwhile in open lots though with just a bucket? I plan on using one probably a few times this year for a 10,000 foot boxed in lot to stack, otherwise i would think a blade would be more productive in open lots, maybe invite the skid for occasional movement ??


----------

